# translation



## anand (Apr 26, 2009)

hi all,

I need to translate police certificate from arabic to english for visa to canada in Egypt. anybody help me for address and procedure


thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

anand said:


> hi all,
> 
> I need to translate police certificate from arabic to english for visa to canada in Egypt. anybody help me for address and procedure
> 
> ...


You need to go to a reputable translation service in Egypt. I'm positive there are some (many).


----------

